# What past vehicle do you wish you had back?



## retoocs555

I guess somebody ought to post a thread to get things started.

What vehicle from your past would you most like to have back in the driveway? I think everybody has a car or a truck that they miss every once in a while.

I was just thinking of my old BMW 318is, it got stuck in the snow all the time (snowing now thats why I thought of it).

The handling on that car was amazing


----------



## computeruser

I've got two I'd like back, though if I had to chose between the two I would actually chose the second:

'67 Camaro SS, mildly built-up 400sb, black with white stripes, light parchment interior. Quite the head-turner, all-around fun car. The absence of computers, electronics, and other crap under the hood is sorely missed.

'81 AMC Eagle wagon, 258 I-6, 4spd manual. Save for the two-piece axle shafts in the AMC 20 rear end, this was the most reliable car I have ever owned including modern, leased vehicles. It was in the family from 1981 to 1997, was still on its original clutch, and I never should have sold it.


----------



## Hired Gun

I had a real nice 89 mustang Notchback 302 30 over with a Paxton Supercharger. It was a real nice straight car, a real sleeper. I sold it and that ended up spawning my current project and the bain on all my bank accounts. Another 89 Mustang Notchback 351 stroked to a 408, Procharger F1R supercharger, Art Carr built C-4 tranny, Aluminum Canfield heads,Jesel Rockers... ok I am going to stop there because the thought of all that damn cash starts to bug me... It should be nice when it is done..What was I thinking? Damn horsepower bug.. I really liked my dependable little sleeper.


----------



## Crofter

1950 Ford Sedan. First car! $ 100. Good memories. Gas 33 cents a gallon.


----------



## rb_in_va

Mine was a 1990 Firebird with auto trans. Not real exciting next to a Camaro or a Nova, but it was a good car to get me to work. I have found that the 5-speed is not so much fun in city traffic.


----------



## ShoerFast

*1965 Chey 4x4 Carryall (suberban)*

I ran my Farrier business out of a 1965 4x4 2 door carryall 

It had very low miles when I bought it, I built a 350 Propane engine for it and ran about 2000 gallons a year throu it (@ .22 a gallon for the first couple years) I made a feed back system that used a toyota 02 sensor and a fuel moudule from a boiler system to keep the propane mixed to reflect .4 - .6 volts on the 02 sensor,,,,, that equaled about 12 MPG, (hi-way or trip) I could confure it with a trip tank and hold 140 gallons. 

I ran the wheel off that truck, it could get into a lot of places that longer trucks couldent in the mountians and hauled a lot of elk!

In 4 wheel low / low it would just creep and made a fair stiff bodied rock truck, but it did it's best 4 wheeling all throu the winter on fire access roads,,,, chained up, it could easly push snow with the bumper. 

Kevin


----------



## 04ultra

View attachment 30631
My 1969 Nova SS L-88 427

Say "I do" and car is gone..


----------



## rb_in_va

My dad had a 78 C30 w/ 4 speed (i think) and 350ci that he traded in 1994. It only had about 60k miles on it. I learned to drive with that truck, and it ran as smooth as could be. We only used it to haul wood and hay in the summer, hence the low miles. I would like to have that truck now so I could teach my son to drive with the same truck I learned with.


----------



## begleytree

1972 AMC javelin AMX 304 auto, 'go pack'. Black, inside and out. I had a line on a 401 block, crank and heads when I was transferred to NC, and sold it. Wish I had her back. I know of a good project '74 in MS, but the guy won't call my 800 number, and he's never home when I go through there. Ebay gets too much for rotted out junk, and way too much for someone elses' project.
-Ralph


----------



## 04ultra

View attachment 30634
[/ATTACH]My 1987 Buick Regal GN 3.8 turbo sfi..

Wife was only putting 1500 miles a year on it ..
Was offered big cash and sold it in 2001
Wish I had it back that V-6 fuel economy..
Prem.Fuel only that was the bad part..
BTW this car was pulled out of storage for pictures ..
Never driven in winter


----------



## Gologit

Bug-eye Sprite... Useless but fun. Thats was the late sixties. Traded it for prop for my Stearman.


----------



## Dadatwins

Had a 1985 3500 GMC 10' dump with a straight 6 engine and 4 speed manual with a PTO dump bed. I added 4 leaf springs on each side in the rear, built a 7' high x 10' long chip box on it.
truck bounced a bit when empty but would hold anything I could load
in it and drag the whisper chipper. It was an old NYC housing truck, probably never had to hold more than 2 people and lunch before I grabbed it at auction. Worked that truck like a dog for almost 5 years it started every cold morning and never let me down except one time when the battery died from the flashers being on and lucky I was on a hill, pulled the wheel chock, popped the clutch and home I went. Sold it before I moved to VA and regretted it as soon as the new owner drove it away.


----------



## jimmyq

'80 camaro Z-28. souped up and lotsa chrome under the hood. no pictures but I loved this car. hauled arse and sucked gas big time. wish I never woulda sold that ole girl. I loved grinding up the 5.0 Fords back in the day. Now I am in an F-250, ha, no racing here...


----------



## JimL

man i had a little ford festia when i was in school, i bought some tires for a bobcat that fit the 12" rims for the front and ran the piss out of it. used to run it up in the woods and go "mudding" with it. rolled it 3 or 4 times up in the woods. smacked trees rocks, mailboxes, anything that got in front of it was game. didn't have any windows, had to drive it with goggles on so the bugs didn't pelt ya to death. I had it for 2 years and it always started. sure was a fun car. 
paid 400 for it and sold it fro 800 in much worse shape. Doors were welded shut on it.


----------



## Hired Gun

I had an 84 Totota 4x4 pick up rigged up as a Skidder when I was in High School. I used to skid with it and haul firewood to make extra money. Man I wish I had a picture of it. It had one of those flat tow truck bumpers on the front. One of my friends spray painted "No fat chicks" on it. Man what a ride...


----------



## Koa Man

I don't have pictures of all the cars I wish I never sold. All was from 30+ years ago when I was in my late teens, early twenties.

1st was a '55 Chevy BelAir 2 dr hardtop w/a '63 283 Corvette engine and 4 spd.
2nd was a '57 Chevy BelAir 2 dr hardtop w/a 350 Corvette engine and 4 spd.
3rd was a '63 Impala 2 dr hardtop w/a souped up 327 and 4 spd.

All these cars would be worth big bucks today.


----------



## rb_in_va

Koa,
Those are some nice cars. My dad has some cars in his past that he wishes he had. A 64 1/2 Mustang and a 65 Fairline, both with 289 c.i. motors and 4 sp trannies.


----------



## PWB

Most fun I ever had was in a 74 Astre wagon. Painted white, factory "GT" rims, looked like grampa's car.

When I got done with it, it had a 3.8 buick, 5 speed borg warner, suspension done all the way around. 4.11 gears if I remember right, and it cornered like it was on rails. The only givaway was the dual exhaust, and it wasn't loud. Was quite a weapon for an 18 year old in the stoplight gran prix!! 

Was my first "hotrod".Had faster ones since, never had one that was more fun.

My mother's 66 barracuda (318 when the 273 died) was the car I took my test for my license on, probably be worth a lot more today.

Still got my last "toy" in the back yard, wife wouldn't let me get rid of it. 
82 firebird, 400 smallblock, slightly "tweaked", 4 gear, etc. Car is pretty much toast.

Wish I still had the Astre.........


----------



## Jumper

1981 Datsun 200SX SL, simply because it was my first car right after college. Totalled it in 1986 in a Philly suburb, it was repairable but the damage was supposedly more than the value I got from the insurance company, $3750. I guess it was for the best as I was going to sell it anyways three weeks later as I was going to Cyprus for six months, and probably got more for it than I would have selling it. It was replaced with a crappy '87 Toyota Tercel when I got back to Petawawa, that I bought out of a snowbank new on the road for $9000, but was also buying a house so on a budget as far as wheels went.
The picture below is the Japanese model-they always were Nissan in Japan. Mine was two tone like the photo but light blue and black


----------



## 458_lott

Several. Wish I had my '59 TR-3 Triumph, my '68 Camaro, '53 Chevy BelAir, '66 BSA Royal Star, my two Ossa Stiletto (motocross bikes), and '65 Dodge Dart GT. Now I got a tear in my eye. Dang!


----------



## skwerl

I'm not wishing for the truck back quite yet, I just sold it to my BIL 4 weeks ago. But my favorite vehicle ever has to be my '94 Ranger. Extended cab, auto and 4.0 V6. It's the most reliable vehicle I've ever owned and it actually had a very nice ride for being a 'little truck'. I drove it for 8 years and it had 143K on it when I sold it.


----------



## sedanman

2 come to mind, my '74 NY'er and my '66 Plymouth Valiant. I am actively hunting down a replacement '66 to tow my teardrop camper with. My '66 had no rust, and no dents, had faded paint and a slant six but just oozed cool! I have the car I would have killed for in H/S, my '67 Dodge Coronet.


----------



## MikeInParadise

*My Mudder!*

1972 Toyota Landcruiser with a 350 Chevy. My brother and I built this doing a frame up restoration. We repainted the frame and complete under carriage. Put in a 350 chevy small block with a hot cam and 4 barrel. Engine was painted, clear coated and chromed. Then we threw the crappy body back on without doing anything to it to get it running for a meet and it was a sleeper as it looked beat. 

Of course the 36" Bridgestone mud duelers, and stacks sticking out of hood gave a hint of what was underneath!

Giving some more thought I might also like to have my 1936 chev pickup back that I started a frame up restoration on and the lost the storage space and had to sell it!


----------



## mike385

My old 250 ford 4x4. I built an engine for it, 351W, .060over, crane cam kit (.494" and .512" lift and 214 degrees and 224 degrees @ .050 lift., performer RPM 600 holley, full MSD ignition, and hedman headers and 2.5" exhaust. 
That truck beat a 5.0 thunderbird in a street race, even with a BW T-18. WOOHOO
mike
I changed that my bad sorry


----------



## Patrick62

*Where to begin?*

1969 Dodge van. Fun ride, finally killed it.
1965 Chev truck. Needed lots of work.
1965 Chev Impala, slow reliable.
1968 Dodge van, gutless wonder compared to the '69
1960 chev truck. 6 cyl, I kinda miss this one
1973 Pontiac lemans. Fast, fun.
1975 Chev Luv, worn out junk
1979 Chev Luv 4X4, after enough $$ it was reliable.
1969 Chev truck 3/4. Reliable and ugly.
1984 Dodge caravan... Didn't really care for minivans.
1967 Dodge truck. a Classic??? Hauled wood well.
1983 Toyota 4X4, excellent truck. Slow, excellent in snow.

Not counting the current daily drivers, and projects.
-Pat


----------



## TimberMcPherson

I miss my suzuki RGV250L, its little V twin 2 stroke engine would embarrass almost every car on the road and much bigger bikes on the track. It was my first real racebike and it taught me alot. I never had a speedo on it and rode it like I stole it for long enough to know I had done it for to long.
Ive since owned many 750's and 900's but have never been able to ride anything as quick as that was.
Nearly none of them left now, all been crashed to oblivion.


----------



## sal b

*Barracuda*

1970 plymouth barracuda 426 hemi, 426 hp. this car did wheelies right out of the showroom


----------



## Jumper

And worth huge coin today if the numbers match...


----------



## 04ultra

Sal B anymore pictures of the cuda.. I'm not a Mopar fan but the Hemi cars we always awsum to look at..


If you still have it theres your retirement..


----------



## Stihl Crazy

I would like to have 2 cars back, they are at opposite ends of the spectrum. #1 1975 VW Super Beetle, #2 1971 Buick Riviera boattail, 455 cu in.


----------



## PWB

MikeInParadise said:


> 1972 Toyota Landcruiser with a 350 Chevy. My brother and I built this doing a frame up restoration. We repainted the frame and complete under carriage. Put in a 350 chevy small block with a hot cam and 4 barrel. Engine was painted, clear coated and chromed. Then we threw the crappy body back on without doing anything to it to get it running for a meet and it was a sleeper as it looked beat.
> 
> Of course the 36" Bridgestone mud duelers, and stacks sticking out of hood gave a hint of what was underneath!
> 
> Giving some more thought I might also like to have my 1936 chev pickup back that I started a frame up restoration on and the lost the storage space and had to sell it!


One of my brothers has had at least four of these, one he bought in florida (rust free) with a really fresh 327.
Last one(which he still has) was a bush buggy hauling moose outside North Bay for a lot of years. We did a ground up on it, including building from scratch most of a tub.


----------



## PWB

THe rest of the story........


----------



## spacemule

My trycycle of which I wore the front rubber completely off by the time I was 4.


----------



## 04ultra

Hey Space any pictures of your trike?


----------



## Mr.

Stihl Crazy said:


> I would like to have 2 cars back, they are at opposite ends of the spectrum. #1 1975 VW Super Beetle, #2 1971 Buick Riviera boattail, 455 cu in.



Torpedo back. I really want to customize one some day. Shave off everything. Lead it up.

Would have a 425 Nailhead transplant.

Fred


----------



## kf_tree

this car was alot of fun.......even with that flashy paint job ha ha ha. people would stop laughing when it pulled the front wheels off the ground.


----------



## Toneman

Nice Car Ken,
What motor did it have and what was done to it?


----------



## kf_tree

Toneman said:


> Nice Car Ken,
> What motor did it have and what was done to it?



wow!!! now that i think about it that was close to 15 years ago. the moter was 454, i don't even remember all the good stuff that was in it. trans was a t-400 with a manual reversed valve body. 12 bolt rear with 4.11's. the car ran low 11's in the 1/4 mile. i have more pic's kicking around some where.


----------



## retoocs555

PWB said:


> One of my brothers has had at least four of these, one he bought in florida (rust free) with a really fresh 327.
> Last one(which he still has) was a bush buggy hauling moose outside North Bay for a lot of years. We did a ground up on it, including building from scratch most of a tub.



I'm sure a lot of people told you that was a lost cause. Wow, nice job.

I just sold (traded for a husky 3120 actually) my rusty FJ60 so now I have an excuse to take a trip to the southwest and pickup a nice rust free one. I'd rather not do all the work involved in a frame up  I'd love to import a diesel.


----------



## PWB

retoocs555 said:


> I'm sure a lot of people told you that was a lost cause. Wow, nice job.
> 
> I just sold (traded for a husky 3120 actually) my rusty FJ60 so now I have an excuse to take a trip to the southwest and pickup a nice rust free one. I'd rather not do all the work involved in a frame up  I'd love to import a diesel.


Thanks. All that was original was the hood, the rad cradle etc, firewall, frame around the top of the tub, body panels ahead of the door. We built it all out of 14 gauge, and made the front fenders (and some back fender extensions) out of 1/8" checkerplate. Built the fenders 3" wider than stock to accomodate the tires, made the extensoins on the back to match. He didn't want to build the whole tub wider because he wanted to put the hardtop back on. This one has the stock toyota six (an old chev design). Engine ran a lot better after we dumped the worn out points distributor and installed a 70's GM electronic distibutor with the coil in the cap. This is a drop in if you ever need to get a better spark on one of these.


----------



## sal b

04ultra said:


> Sal B anymore pictures of the cuda....


heres a few


----------



## eric_271

I would like to have my 70 340 Dart my 68 383 Road runner , my 69 440 GTX back. I will die with with my 540 cid 1970 Cuda hopefully natural causes  and 72 340 Cuda. My 6 year old boy wants to race the 70 cuda now.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

64 1/2 Mustang. Yeah, I know there was no such model year, but I had the paperwork from the original owner and it was first sold in mid 64. June, I think? It was cherry - not so much as a small tear in the upholstery. Original paint, no rust, no dents. Just a 289 with a two barrel, but oddly enough, had the T-10 tranny - the strong one. The idiot kid that owned it (me) was the third owner, and had no clue as to its value. I sold it for, oh, maybe a quarter of what it was worth so I could get some money to rebuild my other lost love, one of these:








1969 Datsun 2000 Roadster. Nice ride, and faster than anything in its class. It helped that I had the factory performance cam and Webers on it.


----------



## rb_in_va

BlueRidgeMark said:


> 64 1/2 Mustang. Yeah, I know there was no such model year, but I had the paperwork from the original owner and it was first sold in mid 64. June, I think?



My dad had one of those. His was canary yellow.


----------



## ramnod

*car i'd like to have back*

1969 Baracuda with 440 magnum torqueflite delete car - a friend had a 427 Corvette 4 speed very nice but never beat me in a drag race.


----------



## hilbilie logger

*my stang*

i wish i had my 1990 gt 5.0 mustang it was my first car and it was freeking bad to the bone it had a bbk cold air intake,vortech mass air meter,msd blaster coils,ads superchip,hurst shifter,it was lowered, and had 17x9 chrome cobra r's i loved that car but as u can see from the pics like many teenagers with a fast car i wrecked it. im a little smarter now and im in the processes of buying another one


----------



## rb_in_va

Wish I had my wife's 93 Chev Cavalier back. It got 40 + mpg and with the price of gas these days it would be nice. Plus I'm getting tired of driving the 5-speed in traffic. We only got $700 on it for trade in too.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

1966 F-100 custom cab. short bed, step side. 360FE block.

Still have it. Just wish it were running.


----------



## stihlatit

04ultra said:


> Hey Space any pictures of your trike?




Hey Ultra I found a picture of Space on his or in his trike.


----------



## pbtree

boboak said:


> Bug-eye Sprite... Useless but fun. Thats was the late sixties. Traded it for prop for my Stearman.



My friend put a 12A rotary engine in a bug eye - that thing was one seriously fast ride...


----------



## Paul61

stihlatit said:


> Hey Ultra I found a picture of Space on his or in his trike.




Arnie, 
I love it......& the saw's a Johnny Red!!


----------



## pigwot

I had a 1963 Jaguar XKE 3.8L with triple SU carbs and glass over the lights. Sleekest auto design ever in my opinion. Was a thrill to drive, but due to Lucas Electrical system, had to work on it two days a week to drive it the other five. Sold it in 1975 for $1200. Shoud have kept it as they sell for $30,000+ these days...

Picture is of a 1973, not as nice a car


----------



## SmokinDodge

1973 Jeep J 4000 pickup. Had the truck through highschool and college. I had built it up over six years. It had an AMC 360 .060 over, turbo 400 trans and a dana 20 transfercase. Dana 44 in front 60 in the rear, running on 33" super swampers, I rebuilt all the above. It was wicked in the mud. 


Was forced to sell to help finance the new house/farm. 16 year old girl ended up buying for a first car! Found out a month later the girl had two of her friends in the truck with her when she rolled it 3 times. :taped: None of them were hurt thankfully but it still makes me sick to think about it.


----------



## Sprig

My '89 Toyata Tercel, the ex pounded it into a ditch three weeks ago avoiding and missing a deer :censored: and this is making it difficult to see my dwarflette. No collision either


----------



## Sprig

Pigwot, Jag built some beautiful cars, always loved the XK140's-50's. Cousin in Fla. had (and still does I think) a '57 XK150 which he put an XKE straight six into (with overdrive), man that was a fun fast ride but a bit rough. That '73 XKE is one of their V12's (you can tell by the wee scoop under the front bumper), another classic. They're so smooth you can run them from zero in fourth gear with hardly any vibration, top speed out of the factory was not much more than the origional XKEs 140+mph at around 155mph. Sweet rides.


----------



## Paul61

Sprig said:


> My '89 Toyata Tercel, the ex pounded it into a ditch three weeks ago avoiding and missing a deer :censored: and this is making it difficult to see my dwarflette. No collision either



Sprig,

You sure she wern't smokin that funny stuff (again) out there on the island??!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Sprig

Paul61 LOL, I wish that were the case, then she'd only have been doing 5mph......... and I'd have my wheels still, and maybe venison BBQ to go with the munchies lol.


----------



## Paul61

I hear ya Sprig! 
You never did say if the ex. survived the wreck???

Hey, I was lookin for your island on the map, with no luck. Where are ya?

Got a sis. in Comox, was out there a few years back, didn't want to leave!
Some beautifull country there Sprig.


----------



## Sprig

Paul61, she was okay, (my first question to her of course, fighting the urge to say "How's the :censored: car!"), small bump on chin from the wheel, am glad it was not worse man, but wish folks here would learn to hit the darned things (deer, not ditches); I mean obviously there are times when they are easily avoidable but people in front wheel drive cars tend to radically over-steer when swerving at any sort of speed, and it kills people unfortunately, and wrecks cars too. In this nick of the woods ( check saltspring.com ) you usually void your insurance if you swerve ( a natural reaction ) to miss critters other than humans. I have a good mate down the road who had a rather large buck charge his (tan colored) Buick this spring during the rut. He rammed the car (it was going 40-50kph) on the headlight bezel with the tip of its horn, died instantly; thing leapt out of the ditch and freakin' hit him, on purpose! How the hell do you explain that to your broker lol. He stopped by my house just after it happened, "So, no waste, lets go get it! Free BBQ!" said I grabbing one of my sharp knives but, alas, 10mins later it was already taken (and probably cooking as I speak). But sorry, I digress and have gone wildly off-topic. Car toast, me sad. :bang: 

Oops, small edit on the Island here. Comox is about 100mi north of here, we are located off the southeastern tip of Vancouver Island just north of Victoria. There is a very cool site here which has some excellent pictures > http://www.isleofviews.com/panafulf.html <enjoy, it is beauty here for sure.  Um, how olds yer sis?


----------



## Paul61

This is what we have to look out for in this neck of the woods!

The driver was not injured!


View attachment 34017


View attachment 34018


View attachment 34019


View attachment 34020


View attachment 34021


----------



## bbqmannn

1970 Opel GT candy apple red silver pin .. Deep dish ansen 14''wmickey thompson tires on the rear . heavy duty clutch , racing cam weber side draft header could out run those TR6 240Z 's


----------



## Sprig

HOLY MOLY!! :jawdrop: Iyiyyiyi, hard to believe no driver injury, talk about a lucky (well not really eh) person, yikes! 
BUT,
MMMMMmmmmoose. Darned expensive way to hunt though,  

I bring da marinade!!! And  lets get cookin'!


----------



## Paul61

Sprig..........I Hear Ya!!!!


I've ruined this thread............I'm outa here :deadhorse: 

Paul


----------



## Sprig

Bah, not ruined Paul, just a wee sidetrack t'is all. Thinkin' back on some of the metal objects I've owned over the years and still I miss my '78 Blazer that I sold three years ago when I moved into this shack with family. Probably the rustiest thing to ever get by a road-block but what fun! When I bought it from a bud it was jacked 4" and had huge 36" mudders on it, headers, Alpine cassette (woot!) and flow through (the holes) air conditioning. Spent many hours idling @400rpm in bull low through the trails out back of here, it never missed a beat. We had our own mudpit on the property I used to caretake and also spent many hours getting it stuck and un-stuck; the younger kids used to love to go for burns around the fields with me on our figure8 pit. Until the day I sold it I thought it was a small block 350 and later found out it was an ex stock-car small block 400, no wonder it screamed, hm *kicks own butt*. When it left it had been toned down with stock sized tyres and a baby seat, sold due to other commitments in life but tons of good memories remain. A young guy who works at our local video shop owns it now and he and his buddies spent last winter rebuilding it. It is now flat black, with huge tires again, and a few new dents to hide the rust over its 8" lift kit.... every time I see it I get a heart-murmer of angst. umpkin2:


----------



## Paul61

Sounds fine Sprig. Wifey & I got a couple of Jeep Grand Cherokees (V8's), was asked the other day if I ever had them off road? was embarrassed to say "no" but, wished I had something like your old Blazer to have some fun with! I checked out your island, look's real fine Sprig, close to Victoria huh. Looks like you gotta piece of heaven there Sprig, an expensive one too....& lots of wood! Did some skiing on Mnt. Washington some years back.
Paul


----------



## Sethro

78 Ford Pinto wagon. If that car could talk the new owner would say WTF??


----------



## ropensaddle

*man now ya gone an donit*

I almost ashamed to admit but i love all of them 
first 69 chevelle ss second car 64 impalla ss third 69 malibu
681/2 malibu 72 charger 69 chevelle ss 57 chevy apache then
67 ford shortwide 66 fairlane coupe 4 72 broncos now 
have 77 mustang cobra fo sa 78 f 350 winch truck gin truck
pto in out winch, mack grapple truck priceless, f800 bucket 60'
86 f350, 72 bronco,06 superduty as you can see age changed my
toy choices but man i wish i had the early ones back the 691/2 said 
experimental model on title and came factory with 350 im not sure
what that one would cost restored now since 350s actually came
out in 70


----------



## MAG58

The car's are still here, but need restoration. I have a Dodge Van 82, and my brother have a Camaro 70-1/2 RS.


----------



## andrethegiant70

82 Toyota longbed SR5. Slow, reliable, NOWHERE this truck couldn't go.


----------



## joatmon

*Non, I'm glad I had 'em when I did!*

I had many cool cars. 60 Chevey w/348, 60 Chevy w/ 409(425HP), 68 RS Z/28, 69 396 (375HP), BSA Lightning, 500 Kaw, HD SuperGlide, 280Z, etc.

BUT

I'm glad I had them and enjoyed them in my teens, 20s and early 30s. I see these old gezzers (actually, many are my age, 58) buying these things on B-J auction and elsewhere because they didn't have 'em when they were kids. You just can't relive your youth. Now, don't get me wrong. I'd still like to tool around in my old Z, but it's not a replacement for havin' 'em when you're young.

So, I'm glad I had all this cool iron growing up AND I'm glad I used and abused it. In AS speak, "Go cut some wood already"

Just another view,

Jack


----------



## rb_in_va

joatmon said:


> I'm glad I had them and enjoyed them in my teens, 20s and early 30s. I see these old gezzers (actually, many are my age, 58) buying these things on B-J auction and elsewhere because they didn't have 'em when they were kids. You just can't relive your youth. Now, don't get me wrong. I'd still like to tool around in my old Z, but it's not a replacement for havin' 'em when you're young.



I'm gonna print this off and show it to my wife. I want to get a Foxbody Mustang, but she wants me to wait a few years. 40 is sneakin up real quick!


----------



## romeo

rb_in_va said:


> I'm gonna print this off and show it to my wife. I want to get a Foxbody Mustang, but she wants me to wait a few years. 40 is sneakin up real quick!



I still have my 85 5.0 5spd, 351W with a 427 stroker crank sits in the engine compartment now. I don't drive it and I wont sell it, I just let it sit. That was the car I wanted in my teens, like the rich kids had.

But I wish I still had my 79 6.6 TA, my 66 F-100 (390 4spd), my 60 F-100 (292 4spd, big back window SWB), my 61 F-250 (292 3spd), either one of my CB750 rigid choppers, my 69 Sportster 900 rigid, my Triumph 500 rigid, my V45 Magna.

My brother and I have been building an oldy, a 63 F-100 Unibody (292 3spd). We just gave it to my dad for his 60th b-day. She is straight as an arrow, mechanically perfect, and sitting in primer waiting for paint. Thats what we are doing this weekend anyway. We wanted to build him a 60 year old truck but they all disintegrated years ago so he'll have to be happy with the 44 year old.


----------



## rb_in_va

romeo said:


> I still have my 85 5.0 5spd, 351W with a 427 stroker crank sits in the engine compartment now.
> 
> 
> We wanted to build him a 60 year old truck but they all disintegrated years ago so he'll have to be happy with the 44 year old.



I drove an 85 5.0 awhile back. It was fast with the stock motor. Never know what had been done to it though. But I'm easily impressed. I've not driven a lot of fast cars. That 5.0 was faster than an 88 IROC w/ 350 TPI as I remember though. Of course the IROC was an auto and the 5.0 a 5 speed.


----------



## wdchuck

69 cutlass, first car.

76 E-150, straight 6, three on the tree, 22mpg, really enjoyed driving it, if I could get another one that wasn't rusted out, I would and it'd be my new familyvan.


----------



## jimmyq

'80 Z-28 Camaro. 350CID tuned out with all sorts of fun under the hood. damn neared killed my 19 year old body a few times in the year that I had that gas sucker....


----------



## Bob Wright

I have a few...Bob
1963 1/2 Ford Galaxie 427 4 speed "R" motor. Real stupid for selling this one.
1969 428 Mustang Mach 1
1933 Ford 3 window coupe.
1966 VW with a 351 Cleveland Ford engine in the front, my creation.
1955 F-100 truck
1964 Ford Fairlane 427 T-Bolt clone, oh i still have this one, somewhere  .


----------



## joatmon

romeo said:


> I still have my 85 5.0 5spd, 351W with a 427 stroker crank sits in the engine compartment now. I don't drive it and I wont sell it, I just let it sit. That was the car I wanted in my teens, like the rich kids had.
> 
> But I wish I still had my 79 6.6 TA, my 66 F-100 (390 4spd), my 60 F-100 (292 4spd, big back window SWB), my 61 F-250 (292 3spd), either one of my CB750 rigid choppers, my 69 Sportster 900 rigid, my Triumph 500 rigid, my V45 Magna.
> 
> My brother and I have been building an oldy, a 63 F-100 Unibody (292 3spd). We just gave it to my dad for his 60th b-day. She is straight as an arrow, mechanically perfect, and sitting in primer waiting for paint. Thats what we are doing this weekend anyway. We wanted to build him a 60 year old truck but they all disintegrated years ago so he'll have to be happy with the 44 year old.



Awesome!

Would you mind talking with my kids if they call? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## romeo

joatmon said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Would you mind talking with my kids if they call? :hmm3grin2orange:


 Actually we more or less owed this truck to him. Me and my 2 brothers have 500lbs of led foot between us and we put quite a few of the old mans trucks in the grave during our teenage years. Also, my poor dad had some nice hot rods he had to sell to get us out of trouble.
But he does like the truck, my wife said he teared up when we gave it to him but he was cool about it and made sure we didn't see it.

The funny part was he was itchen to get another cruising machine and my mom had to hold him off for a few months.


----------



## joatmon

romeo said:


> Actually we more or less owed this truck to him. Me and my 2 brothers have 500lbs of led foot between us and we put quite a few of the old mans trucks in the grave during our teenage years. Also, my poor dad had some nice hot rods he had to sell to get us out of trouble.
> But he does like the truck, my wife said he teared up when we gave it to him but he was cool about it and made sure we didn't see it.
> 
> The funny part was he was itchen to get another cruising machine and my mom had to hold him off for a few months.



Still a cool story. Not many sons feel like they "owe" anything to ol' dad.  

Now, about me tearin' up stuff, ah, let's not go there...:deadhorse:


----------



## bruce56BB

in my younger days........
dirt late model on alcohol. there is no bigger rush than driving one of these. 
huge demands on time and checkbook but well worth it. no regrets.


----------



## crashagn

76 IH Scout, with the same old worn out broke belt tires that you didnt put more then 20 psi into to, Had metal fencing posts welded in place for the door jams. The duel cigeratte astray in the drivers and passngers floorboard. And the 1 windsheild wiper on the passenger side that worked.


----------



## DarylB

My 2001 Honda Civic 5spd since gas is so outrageously high now


----------



## rb_in_va

DarylB said:


> My 2001 Honda Civic 5spd since gas is so outrageously high now



My wife had a 93 Cavalier that got 40 mpg. Kind of wish I had that now as a beater to drive around. The killer is that they only gave us $700 on trade in.:bang:


----------



## Pilsnaman

*85 Celica*

First car I bought, '85 Toyota Celica GT hatchback. Had the 5 speed and the previous owner had installed a stronger clutch that engaged with minimal movement. Fun little car, got 36 mpg, and the hatchback could fit a lot more stuff then you would think. Never had a problem with it except the body rust. The engine, 22-RE (probably sad that I still remember the engine number), was to this day the best car engine I have ever owned. That and the car was a rear wheel drive, which just added to the fun. There was more then one "modified" new rice rocket in college I surprised between stop lights. What a great commuter car that would make these days.


----------



## stihlaficionado

*MusColla*

1) The '68 mustang, 289 bored 30 over, glass-packs, 650 Holley, but it did go through 2 transmissions in 3 years.

2) My current ride around town,'98 corolla...EXCEPT with a driver's side DOOR HANDLE, which broke off in an ice storm 1 1/2 years ago. There's just enough to open the door with...


----------



## NYH1

There are two I wish I had back.

1- My 86 Ramcharger. It had A/C, power windows, power door locks, a 360 4 barrel, NPG 435 4 speed manual transmission, NPG 208 transfer case, limited slip read end. It only had 3.21 gears though, I could never figure that out. I was going to change the gears to 3.90 but I got rid of it :bang: :bang: :bang: . Even with the high gear ratio (low numerically) this thing could tow, the 435 had a super low first gear. I'm going to get another one someday!

2- My 78 Camaro. I put a SB 406 in it. It had 10.25:1 compression, Dart Sportsman II heads, a small Crane solid cam, Weiand Team G Intake, Holley 750 double pumper (the car ran better with the double pumper then it did with the 750 vacuum Secondary's). It was backed by a TH350 with a TCI 3800 stall converter and a 10 bolt limited slip 4.10 gears. The car ran 12.70's on street tire through the exhaust.


----------



## mudguts

I wish I had my 83 Toyota 4x4 back. That was a good truck.


----------



## J.Walker

My 87 Volvo 240 wagon, bought it new. Wife drove it daily for work. Sold it in 94 to a girl down the road. She still driving it today. She beeps the horn when she drives by sometimes. I think she is rubbing it in that it's still going down the road.


----------



## Cut4fun

My 71 Monte Carlo Big Block I brought back from MT. Still being shown in S.Ohio. 70 Gto, 62 Impala 327 red on red and the list could go on......


----------



## Outlaw5.0

1969 Nova, sold to buy a wedding ring. The wife says she will replace it some day.


----------



## Ten_Bucks

2001 Ford F350 SRW with the 7.3L Powerstroke diesel. It was a crewcab longbed 4WD painted all black lifted 6" with 37" tires on it and had a mildly souped up engine and a built trans to handle it. Had to sell it after I was injured and could no longer work in the construction industry.

Scott


----------



## StihltheOne

*87 Shelby Charger GLHS #789*

I sure wish I had this one back. I worked for a Dodge dealer way back then and got to know a guy a Mopar Performance. We did a ton of little things to the car and dang that car was fast. I would love to have it now with the rage of kids that think their slammed Hyundai is fast.


----------



## super3

bruce56BB said:


> in my younger days........
> dirt late model on alcohol. there is no bigger rush than driving one of these.
> huge demands on time and checkbook but well worth it. no regrets.



Pretty good rush out of this one too


----------

